# Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?



## tmoii (5. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich besitze meinen Angelschein erst seit November und habe daher noch wenig Ahnung von Angelausrüstung.

Von einem Bekannten habe ich zwei ältere, aber nie benutzte Ruten geschenkt bekommen, deren Beschriftung auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.

Da ist einmal die Sportex Turbo Wels mit Länge 11'' (das müsste doch ' und nicht '' sein oder?) und Wurfgewicht bis 500g. - Dem Namen nach müsste das eine Wallerrute sein oder?

Und dann noch die Sportex Spin mit Länge 9'' und Wurfgewicht 20 - 50g. Dem Namen nach müsste das eine Spinrute sein.

Da beide Ruten vermutlich etwas älter sind, finde ich dazu keine Infos im Internet.

Mich würde interessieren ob die Ruten gut sind und auch warum ich darüber nichts online finde. 
Die Schrift auf den Ruten sieht mir handgeschrieben aus.

Vielen Dank für mögliche Infos!


----------



## rhinefisher (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Hi!
Die sind nicht bloß gut - die sind eher sehr gut bis Spitzenklasse.
Vermutlich Handmade und auf Sportexblanks basierend.
Oder gab es die mal so zu kaufen? Wüsste ich nicht.. .
Petri


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die sind nicht bloß gut - die sind eher sehr gut bis Spitzenklasse.
> Vermutlich Handmade und auf Sportexblanks basierend.
> Oder gab es die mal so zu kaufen? Wüsste ich nicht.. .
> Petri



wäre auch meine vermutung und würde auch erklären warum man online dazu nix findet.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Die Ruten sind selbstverständlich auch heute noch gut zu verwenden!
Das die Aufschriften selbstgemalt aussehen, liegt daran das diese Ruten damals noch in Deutschland per Hand aufgebaut wurden.
Die Wallerrute ist heute sogar begehrtes Sammlerobjekt bei Sportex Fans, diese sollte zum Ansitzen taugen.
Die Spinnrute wird eine eher parabolische Aktion haben, aber für Zugköder wie Wobbler (crank baits) und Blinker/Spinner ist die ebenso auch heute noch zu fischen.

Jürgen


----------



## tmoii (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Vielen Dank für eure interessanten Antworten!
 Jetzt weiß ich schon einmal womit ich es zu tun habe.

 Mit der Wallerrute kann ich aufgrund des hohen Wurfgewichts "nur" auf Waller oder Fische mit vergleichbarer Größe angeln, da für die kleineren Fische vermutlich uninteressant / zu groß ist, was auch immer ausgeworfen wird oder? Waller sind mir momentan noch zu schwierig, ich muss erstmal die kleinen Fischchen bezwingen lernen. 

 Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der die Wallerrute besser brauchen kann als ich.

 Noch eine Anfängerfrage nebenbei: Muss ich fürs Grundanglen grundsätzlich eine eigene Rute haben, oder eignet sich eine Spinnrute wie diese hier dafür auch? 2,70m sind vielleicht etwas kurz, aber theoretisch auch zum Grundangeln einsetzbar oder?

 Dankeschön.


----------



## banzinator (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Klar kann man die dafür benutzen!


----------



## Snâsh (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Theoretisch und Praktisch kein Problem. Solange du dich "einigermaßen" in den Wurfgewichtsparametern bewegst, gibt es definitiv keine Probleme. Auch bei der länge nicht.
Du kannst auch mit der Welsrute auf Karpfen/Etc angeln. Wieso sollte es nicht gehen. Der Drill ist halt eher ein Gegenhalten als irgendetwas anderes.
Ich habe mit 8-Jahre an der Lahn mit einer Pilkrute gesessen (Vater aus Norwegen mitgebracht) und Rotaugen mit der Pose gefangen. Beim Anhieb den Fisch auch noch gleichzeitig Betäubt, aber gehen tut alles!:q

Beste Grüße


----------



## tmoii (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Infos, dann kann ich mit der Spinnrute also auch mein Glück beim Grundangeln versuchen! 




Snâsh schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mit der Welsrute auf Karpfen/Etc angeln. Wieso sollte es nicht gehen. Der Drill ist halt eher ein Gegenhalten als irgendetwas anderes.
> Beste Grüße


 
 Ich dachte irgendwie, dass ich mit der Welsrute nur auf richtig große Fische gehen kann, weil ich ja einen großen schweren Köder vorne dran haben müsste um überhaupt auswerfen zu können. Aber du meinst ich kann ja auch einen kleinen Köder haben aber stattdessen ein schweres Blei an die Schnur hängen, um auswerfen zu können oder?


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



tmoii schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank für die Infos, dann kann ich mit der Spinnrute also auch mein Glück beim Grundangeln versuchen!
> Ich dachte irgendwie, dass ich mit der Welsrute nur auf richtig große Fische gehen kann, weil ich ja einen großen schweren Köder vorne dran haben müsste um überhaupt auswerfen zu können. Aber du meinst ich kann ja auch einen kleinen Köder haben aber stattdessen ein schweres Blei an die Schnur hängen, um auswerfen zu können oder?



Die 2,70er Spinnrute kannst du auch zum Grundangeln benutzen.
Aber mit der Wallerrute wird das zumindest keinen besonderen  Spass machen!
Eine passende Grund- Allroundrute ist aber für um die 50€ zu haben.
Ich würde keine der Ruten mal eben verkaufen, dann lieber eine Zeit stehen lassen, die werden schließlich nicht schlechter davon.
(nicht liegend lagern, sondern aufrecht stehend!)
Und dann beizeiten eine passende Rolle kaufen, insbesondere für die Wallerrute und diese ihrem angestammten Verwendungszweck, nämlich Ansitzen auf Waller, entsprechend benutzen!

Jürgen


----------



## Tricast (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Verkaufen kann man nur einmal und eine Neuanschaffung in der Qualität geht gewaltig ins Geld. Das sind keine 50,- oder 100,- € Ruten, dafür mußt Du wesentlich mehr hinlegen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## tmoii (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Danke nochmal für die Antworten.

 Die Spinnrute werde ich dann auch als Grundangel testen.

 Außerdem werde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal nach einer Grund-Allroundrute umsehen. Habt ihr akut Empfehlungen? So um die 80€ wäre mir sowas aktuell schon wert.

 Ich muss hier mal nach einem Thread suchen, der eventuell die richtige Aufbewahrung von Angelzubehör adressiert. Ich wusste gar nicht das Ruten nicht liegend aufbewahrt werden sollen. Warum ist das so?

 Bezüglich der Wallerrute: Mir war nicht bewusst, dass wir hier über einen Preis jenseits der 100€ reden, wow. Wie kann man denn den Wert von so einem handgemachten Stück feststellen (lassen)?


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



tmoii schrieb:


> Außerdem werde ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal nach einer Grund-Allroundrute umsehen. Habt ihr akut Empfehlungen? So um die 80€ wäre mir sowas aktuell schon wert.
> 
> Da solltest du zunächst mal genau den Einsatz definieren, zumindest WG und Länge sollten feststehen, bevor man da zu etwas raten kann!
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese Wallerrute zu ihrer Zeit, ca.Ende 80er, Anfang 90er Jahre, mindestens 250 DM gekostet hat!
Definitiv würde heute eine vergleichbare Rute von Sportex, so um die 200-250€ aufwärts kosten.
Wenn es ein selbst aufgebauter Blank ist, dann richtet sich der Preis nach den verwendeten Anbauteilen und natürlich auch ein wenig nach der Ausführung?
Das lässt sich aber nach deinen Bildern nicht beurteilen?
So wie die Griffe farblich aussehen, zumindest was man auf den Bildern davon sehen kann, scheinen die Ruten fast ungenutzt, oder gar nicht benutzt zu sein.

Jürgen


----------



## tmoii (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese Wallerrute zu ihrer Zeit, ca.Ende 80er, Anfang 90er Jahre, mindestens 250 DM gekostet hat!
> Definitiv würde heute eine vergleichbare Rute von Sportex, so um die 200-250€ aufwärts kosten.
> Wenn es ein selbst aufgebauter Blank ist, dann richtet sich der Preis nach den verwendeten Anbauteilen?
> So wie die Griffe farblich aussehen, zumindest was man auf den Bildern davon sehen kann, scheinen die Ruten fast ungenutzt, oder gar nicht benutzt zu sein.
> ...


 
 Das ist sehr interessant. Ich werde versuchen am Wochenende noch andere Fotos von der Rute zu machen, damit man sie etwas besser sieht.

 Der Bekannte der sie mir geschenkt hat ist ein älterer Herr der sein Hobby nun aufgegeben hat. Er war leidenschaftlicher Meeresangler und hat diese beiden Ruten salopp gesagt "nur aus Spaß" gekauft und nie benutzt, da sie fürs Meer wohl zu schwach auf der Brust sind.

 Bezüglich der Grundangel werde ich wohl etwas mit 3,00m Länge suchen ,plus minus 30 cm. Vom Wurfgewicht her habe ich mich noch nicht informiert, auch hier möchte ich aber irgendwo "in der Mitte" liegen, allround-mäßig. Zielfische werden vermutlich nichts größeres als Karpfen werden. Ob ich eine Pose (Schwimmer) verwenden möchte oder nicht, hat ja keinen Einfluss auf die Wahl der Rute, richtig?

 Danke für den Tipp mit den stehenden Ruten, das werde ich mir merken!


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Da hast Du zwei klasse Ruten!

Wie schon gesagt, wird mit der Wallerrute angeln spassbremsend sein, wenn es auf "normale" Fische geht; aber behalte Dir die Rute auf jeden Fall!

Die Spinn ist allroundmäßig, für Spiunnen und Wobbeln und auch Grund sehr gut; Gufi nicht zwingend aufgrund der parabolischen Sportexaktion.

Wenn Du Deine Ruten nicht willst, sage es mir.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Wenn der Blank dieser Ruten dunkel-braun ist, auch das lässt sich auf deinen Bildern nicht gut erkennen, dann wird es der alte HM Turbo Spinn Blank sein.
Ich hatte auch eine Rute dieser Serie, der Blank ist zwar semiparabolisch und hat einen hohen Glasanteil, ist dafür aber fast unzerstörbar.
Sehr robust, meine Turbo Spinn 3 hatte 60gr. WG, ging aber locker bis 100gr. zu werfen und zwar voll durchgezogen!

Mit Allround Ruten wie von dir gewünscht, kann ich dir leider nichts raten, da hab ich schlicht keine Ahnung von, was da gerade angesagt ist?

Jürgen


----------



## tmoii (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Ich werde die Ruten am Wochenende nochmal genauer ansehen, aber ich glaube der Blank ist eher dunkelgrau / anthrazit, falls das auch möglich ist.

 Ich habe mir bisher eine andere Rute gekauft, eine Daiwa Jiggerspin mit 2,70m. Die genaue Bezeichnung habe ich aktuell nicht im Kopf. Dazu eine Daiwa Ninja 2500 Rolle.

 Kauft ihr eure Ausrüstung eigentlich im Laden vor Ort oder online?

 Ich tendiere bisher dazu vor Ort zu kaufen, auch wenn der Preis hier meist etwas höher ist. Zum einen ist es mir die Beratung gerade als Anfänger wert, zum anderen will ich eine Rute / Rolle fühlen bevor ich sie kaufe und zuletzt unterstütze ich gerade in diesem Bereich gerne die noch verbliebenen Einzelhändler.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Im Laden vor Ort, denn ich will die Rute in der Hand halten mit der angedachten Rolle montiert, ob diese mir dann auch taugt;
im Laden begrabschen und dann online kaufen, verabscheue ich.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



tmoii schrieb:


> Ich werde die Ruten am Wochenende nochmal genauer ansehen, aber ich glaube der Blank ist eher dunkelgrau / anthrazit, falls das auch möglich ist.
> 
> Ja natürlich ist das auch möglich!
> Die haben und hatten bei Sportex doch einige Rutenserien mehr am Start.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, zumal es immer besser ist sich selbst auch haptisch einen Eindruck zu verschaffen, ebenso werden so auch Fehler in der Verarbeitung sichtbar (bei Ruten z.B.).
Auch hat man im Garantiefall einen Ansprechpartner und zwar zu Angesicht!
Leider versuchen manche Einzelhändler gerne mal Anfängern irgendwelche Ladenhüter auf zu schwatzen und Beratung geht dann nur in eine Richtung und zwar in Richtung Kasse.
Wenn du aber einen seriösen Händler hast, dann kann dieser dir sogar Artikel bestellen die er nicht vorrätig hat, egal auch wenn es 10-15% teurer wird als im Net!
Ich mache allerdings bei Kleinteilen einen Unterschied, diese bestelle ich gerne im Netz, weil doch dabei die Preisunterschiede oft zu krass sind. Da wird im Laden gerne mal 200-300% mehr als im I-Net gefordert.

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



tmoii schrieb:


> Ich werde die Ruten am Wochenende nochmal genauer ansehen, aber ich glaube der Blank ist eher dunkelgrau / anthrazit, falls das auch möglich ist....



Könnte dann sogar ein "Kev-Carbon" Blank sein.

 Habe davon noch 3 Pike's, eine Spinn und eine Carp im Keller. Werde ich wohl nie mehr angeben.


----------



## tmoii (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Im Laden beraten lassen / anfassen und dann online kaufen würde ich auch nicht machen.

 Das mit der falschen Beratung sehe ich allerdings auch als Problem, denn mir als Anfänger kann man natürlich vieles erzählen. Auf der anderen Seite weiß ich im Internet erstmal auch nicht was ich kaufen sollte, da mir die Erfahrung fehlt.

 Ich denke es kommt erst mit der Zeit, dass man schlechtes Gerät von wirklich gutem Gerät sofort unterscheiden kann.

 Kleinzubehör würde ich auch eher online kaufen. Bei einem Händler vor Ort wurden z.B. 10 Stahlvorfächer für etwa 7 Euro angeboten, während man im Internet durchaus 50 Stück für diesen Preis bekommt.

 Ich verstehe schön langsam, warum Angler oftmals so viel Ausrüstung haben. Es gibt einfach so viel Verschiedenes und auch immer wieder neue Modelle von Ruten und Rollen, da genügt das was man hat vermutlich nie.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



tmoii schrieb:


> Kleinzubehör würde ich auch eher online kaufen. Bei einem Händler vor Ort wurden z.B. 10 Stahlvorfächer für etwa 7 Euro angeboten, während man im Internet durchaus 50 Stück für diesen Preis bekommt.



Stahlvorfächer baut man sich selbst, dass kommt nicht nur deutlich günstiger, als Fertige zu kaufen, sondern du weißt dann auch das diese korrekt verarbeitet wurden.
Die 50 Vorfächer für nur 7€ kannst du nämlich sofort in die Tonne hauen, dass kann nur Schrott sein!
Auch bei Kleinteilen sollte man auf Qualität achten und eher Markenprodukte wählen.
Schließlich hängt genau daran der Fisch, da nutzt die tollste Rute und Rolle nichts, wenn etwa der Haken, Wirbel, Karabiner, oder das Stahlvorfach versagt!

Jürgen


----------



## tmoii (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Gut zu wissen. Ich lerne hier in kurzer Zeit schon viel von euch! 

 Dann muss ich mir mal aneignen wie man Stahlvorfächer selber baut, da finde ich sicher gute Anleitungen.

 Was ich mir auch noch besorgen müsste ist eine ordentliche Tasche zum Transport von Ruten. Die Rollen montiert man am besten immer ab zum Transport, oder?


----------



## u-see fischer (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Habe mir die Blanks noch mal vergrößert angeschaut, wie "Kev-Carbon"-Blanks sehen sie wohl nicht aus.

 Auf der Spinnrute sehe ich einen kleinen Aufkleber in der Nähe der Hakenöse, diesen mal besser ablichten.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



tmoii schrieb:


> ....Dann muss ich mir mal aneignen wie man Stahlvorfächer selber baut, da finde ich sicher gute Anleitungen.....



Schau mal hier: http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/ auf der Homepage hat er eine schöne hilfreiche "Bastelecke" und im Shop gibt es dann auch das benötigte Material. Tomi beantwortet auch gerne Fragen und verkauft auch nur Sachen, die er selber benutzen würde.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/ auf der Homepage hat er eine schöne hilfreiche "Bastelecke" und im Shop gibt es dann auch das benötigte Material. Tomi beantwortet auch gerne Fragen und verkauft auch nur Sachen, die er selber benutzen würde.



Ein sehr guter Tipp!
Wenn dort auch einige NO-Name Produkte angeboten werden, so sind diese wenigstens auf Brauchbarkeit hin getestet und für gut befunden worden, vom Chef persönlich.
Die Preise sind fast nicht zu unterbieten.
Der Tommi verkauft dort definitiv keinen Schrott!

Jürgen


----------



## tmoii (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Gute Website, danach kann ich bei den Stahlvorfächern sicher gut vorgehen.

 Ich mache heute mehr Fotos von den Ruten. Den Aufkleber konnte ich jetzt nicht erkennen, aber vielleicht ist da tatsächlich einer.
 Gibt es sonst noch Stellen der Ruten die im Detail interessant wären?


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



tmoii schrieb:


> Ich mache heute mehr Fotos von den Ruten. Den Aufkleber konnte ich jetzt nicht erkennen, aber vielleicht ist da tatsächlich einer.
> Gibt es sonst noch Stellen der Ruten die im Detail interessant wären?



Interessant ist die ganze Rute mit allen Details, also Griff, Abschlußkappe, Rollenhalter, Beringung, Verzapfung.
Aber wenn du sie sowieso behalten wirst, was ich an deiner Stelle tun würde, dann kannst du dir die Mühe auch sparen!
Du hast ja inzwischen mit bekommen, dass Leute die solche, oder ähnliche Ruten von Sportex haben, diese nicht wieder hergeben wollen!

Jürgen


----------



## hans albers (7. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

yap.. 

behalten und angeln.


----------



## tmoii (7. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos. Die obere ist die Spinrute, die untere die Wallerrute.

Die Abschlusskappen habe ich vergessen von unten zu fotografieren, da ist meines Wissens nach aber auch nichts geschrieben oder abgebildet.

Braun ist der Blank meiner Meinung nach nicht, aber ich habs nicht so mit Farben. 

Der obere Teil des Kork-Griffs der Spinrute sieht recht dunkel aus, so als ob sie eventuell doch schon benutzt wurde?


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Beide Ruten sind gleich aufgebaut (Wicklung, Lackierung).

Die Kev hatte gleiche rote Wicklung über dem Handgriff bzw. an Ringe  (vll. nicht so intensiv), aber die Blankfarbe bei der Kev ?


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Ich kenne die auch nicht und die sehen wirklich nach selbst aufgebaut aus?
Wofür auch die sparsame Beschriftung stehen kann, denn die sieht nicht nach industrieller Serie aus?
Die Komponenten, Fuji Rollenhalter und Fuji Hardloy Beringung, sind zwar nicht besonders hochwertig, aber durchaus brauchbar.(Auch für Geflecht!)
Die günstigeren Sportex Ruten waren damals auch damit ausgerüstet.
Und richtig, die Spinnrute wurde definitiv gefischt, also genau wie ich dies auch mit der Rute tun würde!

Jürgen


----------



## tmoii (8. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Komisch, dass auf einer handgefertigten Rute nicht nur besonders hochwertige Komponenten angebracht werden. Ich hätte vermutet dass nur das Beste verbaut wird wenn sich schon jemand die Mühe macht um Ruten selbst zu bauen.

Ich denke dass ich die Spinnrute auf jeden Fall zunächst selbst nutzen will, gerade auch weil sie offensichtlich schon gefischt wurde und ich sowieso erst eine einzige Spinnrute habe. Wenn ich damit gut zurechtkomme werde ich sie sicher dauerhaft behalten.

Bzgl. der Wallerrute werde ich wohl noch überlegen was ich damit mache. Vorerst bleibt auch die erstmal hier. Eventuell traue ich mich ja irgendwann an die großen Fische ran. 

Mir ist eingefallen, dass ich auch noch eine Rolle von meinem Bekannten bekommen habe. Es ist eine Shimano AX 4000 F, ich glaube sogar originalverpackt.
Da ich sie nicht fotografiert habe, hier nur ein Bild von eBay: 





Ist die Rolle noch zeitgemäß oder sollte ich nur mit neueren Rollen fischen?


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

die AX modele (aktuell AX/ FB) sind so weit ich weiß das günstigste was es von Shimano gibt, sicher kann man damit Fischen ich persönlich würde sie auf Grund dessen das es ein F Model ist in nee Vitrine stellen  und zusehen das ich noch die FA bekomme 
ich habe mir die AX 4000FB vor kurzen aus Verlegenheit bei Askari für 12-13 Euro gekauft ich kann doch nicht aus ein Angelgeschäft gehen ohne was mit zu nehmen |rolleyes 
angeln werde ich wohl damit nicht aber so habe ich eine Rolle wenn meine Enkeltochter mal wieder mit will.


----------



## hans albers (8. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*



> Ist die Rolle noch zeitgemäß


zeitgemäss..???

naja ....passt schon irgendwie.


allerdings ist das, wie @Thomas schon schreibt,éin absolutes einsteigermodell.
da würde ich eher zu ner spro passion, ryobi ecusima
oder ner shimano exage raten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Die Rolle ist ganz in Ordnung! Wirklich!

Was wird denn dein Zielfisch sein und an welche Köder hast du konkret für die nächste Zeit geplant?

Wenn's auf Grund oder Pose sein soll
oder
wenn's Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler sein werden, spule dir eine 0,30 Mono drauf und los gehts  #a


----------



## Thomas. (8. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

ich mag zwar Shimano aber ich würde mir nie eine AX an eine Sportex hängen.


----------



## hans albers (8. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

.....:q


----------



## tmoii (9. April 2018)

*AW: Alte Ruten: Sportex Turbo Wels und Sportex Spin - Sind die brauchbar?*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Toni_1962 trifft genau das, was ich in nächster Zeit vorhabe. Grund oder Pose bzw. Blinker und Spinner.

Die Rolle wird dann wohl eher erstmal nicht benutzt, wenn dann als Backup mit der empfohlenen 0.30er Mono.


----------

